# Complete list of flaws, please ?



## JiCi (Apr 6, 2007)

Where can I get a complete list of flaws (PDF, Web site, etc...), as in "not just those in _Unearthed Arcana_" ? because I've seen some in Dragon magazine issues, and I like these new rules.

Thanks in advance,

JiCi


----------



## ihaveaquestion (Apr 6, 2007)

where can i get dragon mags' ?


----------



## theredrobedwizard (Apr 6, 2007)

I believe that's a violation of Paizo's IP, considering that those feats aren't Open Gaming Content; thusly they can't be reprinted by outside sources without the express consent of Paizo Publishing.

Sorry, d00der, I think you're out of luck.

-TRRW


----------



## JiCi (Apr 8, 2007)

Aw man... thanks anyway


----------



## Cheiromancer (Apr 8, 2007)

Surely the sources could be listed, and perhaps the names?

I know there was a similar effort to track down all the different WotC published warlock invocations, and that seemed to go smoothly enough.


----------



## Hawken (Apr 8, 2007)

http://realmshelps.dandello.net/datafind/feats.shtml

Select 'Flaws' and 'all' and it will give you just about all the Flaws ever made.


----------



## JiCi (Apr 8, 2007)

Hawken said:
			
		

> http://realmshelps.dandello.net/datafind/feats.shtml
> 
> Select 'Flaws' and 'all' and it will give you just about all the Flaws ever made.



Woaw ! that awesome man ! Thanks !


----------



## AnonymousOne (Apr 8, 2007)

Hawken said:
			
		

> http://realmshelps.dandello.net/datafind/feats.shtml
> 
> Select 'Flaws' and 'all' and it will give you just about all the Flaws ever made.



Damn, this is an amazing resource....


----------



## dragonfriend7738 (Apr 5, 2012)

Seeing as how this became relevant to me recently, and I found that I couldn't access some of the links provided, I thought that I might just add this here; it was incredibly useful to me, and might be to someone else as well.

http://www.oocities.org/valmothg/Flaws.pdf


----------



## Sekhmet (Apr 5, 2012)

dragonfriend7738 said:


> Seeing as how this became relevant to me recently, and I found that I couldn't access some of the links provided, I thought that I might just add this here; it was incredibly useful to me, and might be to someone else as well.
> 
> http://www.oocities.org/valmothg/Flaws.pdf




Nice five year necro.


----------

